# 12-25 Christmas Morning with the Lone Ranger



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Graet report as always. Merry Christmas


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice work guys!!!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice fish. I knew Sam would hook you up!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

That was some Chrismas gift.

Nice feesh.


----------

